#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo  (Basilarismigräne) >

## Nicole2007

Hallo An euch alle!!! :Zwinker:   
Ich bin durch googl an diese seite gekommen. 
Da ich welche suche die vielleicht auch Basilarismigräne haben. Und mir vielleicht ein paar erfahrung sagen können. 
da ich diese Migräne art schon seit 4 Jahren habe und seit 2 Jahren in Behandlung bin. Doch leider nichts so 100% hilft. :Huh?:   
Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und Wohne in Berlin. :Grin:   
Bis Bald 
Nicole

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nicole! 
Herzlich Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net und viel Spaß hier in unserer netten Runde! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo nicole, 
willkommen. :nice_day_cut: 
schön dass du hierher gefunden hast. du wirst es nicht bereuen und viel spaß hier haben.
habe zwar gottseidank keine migräne, bin aber überzeugt, dass dir irgendjemand hier mit sicherheit helfen kann.

----------


## StarBuG

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Patientenfragen Forum 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael 
ps: Ich würde mal unter Schulmedizin ein eigenes Thema dafür schreiben, und auch mit Infos, welche Therapie du gerade bekommst.
Ich glaube dort bekommt deine Frage mehr Aufmerksamkeit

----------


## Nicole2007

Hallo an euch alle!!! :Zwinker:    
Vielen lieben Dank für das Hertliche aufnehmen hihi. Ich denke hier wird es Allgemein sehr Interessant sein. :Cool:   
An Michael, ja ich möchte das auch noch machen. Wollte bloss so eine kleine Kurz Info über mich geben. :Zwinker:    
ganz lieben gruss an euch  
Nicole

----------


## Obelix1962

@Nicole2007, 
na da muss ich doch auch noch mein halali loswerden. 
Herzlich  :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:  willkommen im Patientenfragen.net viel viel 
Spass  :laughter06:  :laughter01:  :laughter02:  hier und vor allem immer die richtigen Antworten 
auf Deine Fragen  :loser_3_cut: .
Bei dieser Gelegenheit warne ich im allgemeinen auch noch wie folgt:
ich hoffe Du weist auf was Du Dich hier eingelassen hast.  * Patientenfragen.net und Elternfragen.net * 
machen nämlich *süchtig* und steigern das Verlangen auf mehr.... 
Trotzdem sendet Dir  Grüßle aus Baden Württembergs größten Dorf 
Obelix1962

----------


## Nicole2007

@ Obelix1962!!!!!!! 
Na da hoffe ich, dass mich die sucht auch packen tut !!!!!!!!!!! hihihi  :laughter01:  :hearts_mouth: 
Bis bald 
Nicole

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nicole! 
Die Sucht packt Dich bestimmt! 
Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber dieses Forum macht einfach SÜCHTIG!! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Nicole2007

Hallo Andrea!!!!!!!!!  :Zwinker:   
Die sucht fängt gerade an hihihi  :Grin:  . Zumal sich jemand gemeldet hat der die gleiche Migräne Art wie ich hat. 
Von wo kommst du eigentlich und wie kamm es das du die sucht des Forum hast hihih. 
Liebe grüsse 
Nicole

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nicole! 
Wohnort: Nähe Köln 
Das Forum habe ich durch Zufall im www entdeckt und mich dann sofort angemeldet, nach vielen Beiträgen in kurzer Zeit, viel Spaß hier und interessanten Diskussionen bin ich schnell süchtig gewesen! 
Vor allem, als ich dann zur Moderatorin ernannt wurde, von da an gab es keinen Tag ohne Forum, außer ich war nicht zuhause wegen Urlaub oder Weihnachten o.ä.!  
Es geht schneller als man denkt und schwups ist man jeden Tag hier! 
Viel Spaß weiterhin, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

